# iTunes has stopped working



## ozyboi (Apr 26, 2010)

Every time I try to open my iTunes it says "iTunes has stopped working."
At first it was the DEP problem but I have read in several forums and disabled that. 
I have also tried uninstalling using Revo and installing again several times.
I spoke to apple an they have said uninstall everything again and uninstall your mcaffee then install itunes. 
I don't feel comfortable doing that but i desperately need iTunes can someone please help me before I stab my windows vista

Thanks


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome to TSF!

I have come across *many* people lately who have had iTunes fail to start up, but none that have got the error message. Try the fix that worked for them anyway... just in case.

In the other posts the problem was related to the Bonjour service which is the program *mDNSResponder.exe*

After you have tried to start iTunes, Right-click on the *Taskbar* -> select *Start Task Manager* -> *Processes* Tab -> select *Show Processes from all users* -> select *mDNSResponder.exe* in the list and then click *End Process*

iTunes should start, if it doesn't end the *iTunes.exe* process in the same way and try launching iTunes again.

If you do get iTunes to start then we can permanently solve the issue by disabling the Bonjour Service.

*START* -> type *services.msc* -> select *Bonjour Service* -> right-click, select *Properties* -> in the dropdown box for *Startup Type* select *Disabled*

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## ozyboi (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah I read through many many solutions none of them worked.
I have fixed it now which is great all I did was uninstall quiktime and installed the alternative and BLAM itunes was back to normal 

Thanks for the help though


----------

